# New Feature: Do Not Record!



## !-HenryH-! (Sep 17, 2004)

I would like to see a "Do Not Record" feature for those shows that Tivo recommends but I don't like. They are always getting recorded, sometimes causing other programs to be deleted or causing my Tivo to bug me about changing channels.


----------



## jtlytle (May 17, 2005)

I turned off my TIVO SUGGESTION and it helps.


----------



## LightMike (Mar 10, 2006)

Turning TiVo Suggestions off works but isn't the best way to go about it if you like the TiVo to surprise you with new shows you might want to watch eventually........

Henry, leave TiVo Suggestions on....When a show that you do not like gets recorded simply give it a 1 - 3 thumbs down (red)

For the shows you like give it a 1 - 3 thumbs up rating.....That simple....Rate as much as possible!.....Ever since I did this there isn't a single thing that gets recorded that I don't like.


----------



## !-HenryH-! (Sep 17, 2004)

Yeah but I don't want to some of them for space reasons. For instance, I don't watch CSI or most crime shows. I've seen them on occasions (ie I have company that wants to watch them) but other than that I don't want them recorded. I just thought it would be nice to have a feature that tells your Tivo not to record a particular program again. 



LightMike said:


> Turning TiVo Suggestions off works but isn't the best way to go about it if you like the TiVo to surprise you with new shows you might want to watch eventually........
> 
> Henry, leave TiVo Suggestions on....When a show that you do not like gets recorded simply give it a 1 - 3 thumbs down (red)
> 
> For the shows you like give it a 1 - 3 thumbs up rating.....That simple....Rate as much as possible!.....Ever since I did this there isn't a single thing that gets recorded that I don't like.


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

Suggestions do not take away space from other programs being able to record. Suggestions are always the first to be deleted when TiVo needs to record a SP or other program you have told it to record.


----------



## Veriander (Dec 3, 2006)

Check out the Blacklist feature in my "Advanced Keyword Wish List and Black List" thread...


----------

